

How can I get a job in Japan? - kenjisano

Hi!<p>I study marketing in Mexico and I'll be done with college in 2 years. For the most part I've worked  doing marketing for tech-startups (I think it's amazing how much I learned on startups than on big companies). My goal is  to get a job doing marketing in Japan (not teaching english nor spanish) in two years.<p>I'm half japanese so I have the citizenship but I'm still learning the language.<p>So what should I do these two years to achieve my goal?
======
1331
I think that investing in your language ability would be the wisest thing to
do. All of the marketing people who I have worked with are extremely
proficient in speaking, listening, reading, and writing. If you need a bar to
shoot for, make 1-kyu on the JLPT (<http://www.jlpt.jp/e/>) a _minimum_. The
Jetro BJT (<http://www.jetro.go.jp/en/bjt/>) would be a better goal since it
is a bit more difficult than JLPT 1-kyu, but Jetro no longer administers the
test and I have not heard how the new test is.

~~~
kenjisano
wow, thank you very much!

